# Forum Home Renovation General Odds & Sods  White bugs on Computer and TV ...

## jago

I have small (1mm) white mites/bugs that crawl over the laptop  and TV any ideas on what they are as they seem to be spreading...they're fast little buggers and are daytime active. I must  kill 10 or so day mainly on electrical equipement?

----------


## SilentButDeadly

They are called 'Plasma Mites' _Bytesalykus plasmoides_ and feed on copper oxides and human detritus (skin flakes, handprint fats and oils etc).  It has been rumoured that they also feed on the Blue Smoke that is at the heart of all electronic equipment but this is yet to be scientifically observed - if it turns out to be true then the infected  equipment may soon be doomed.   
To date, the only confirmed method of control or eradication is the total immersion of the infected equipment in a solution of pyrethrum, borax and denatured alcohol for 30 minutes. There is also some anecdotal evidence that (for TVs and some computers) that a constant loop of Harvey Norman ads for a period of no less the 30 hours sometimes drives them off.... 
Sorry I can't be of more positive assistance.

----------


## jago

> They are called 'Plasma Mites' _Bytesalykus plasmoides_ and feed on copper oxides and human detritus (skin flakes, handprint fats and oils etc).  It has been rumoured that they also feed on the Blue Smoke that is at the heart of all electronic equipment but this is yet to be scientifically observed - if it turns out to be true then the infected  equipment may soon be doomed.   
> To date, the only confirmed method of control or eradication is the total immersion of the infected equipment in a solution of pyrethrum, borax and denatured alcohol for 30 minutes. There is also some anecdotal evidence that (for TVs and some computers) that a constant loop of Harvey Norman ads for a period of no less the 30 hours sometimes drives them off.... 
> Sorry I can't be of more positive assistance.

   :Rofl5:

----------


## r3nov8or

Those Mitsubishi ads also have me leaving the room, so may work on your bugs. But if they can somehow hit Mute, you may be out of luck. 
You may need to post a pic. You may need to buy a new camera first.

----------


## jago

I actually like ads more than half the drivel out there ... especially cricket. 
I have the new camera just need some cellotape to catch the bastards ...I see others have posted similar questions on the net but none have the same level of intelligent answers as here. LOL :Doh:

----------


## SilentButDeadly

Cellotape?  Ha! then they'll all look like this when you've finished...

----------


## jago

Not juvenille termites as I feared but Book Louse or  *(*Liposcelis bostrychophila)   Book louse - Liposcelidae? - Liposcelis decolor - BugGuide.Net 
So if you have little whitish brown specks running around the computer or TV get the tape out and get investigating as it might be Book Lice! Little @@@@ers are dead anyhoo. :2thumbsup:   Booklice: Get Expert Pest Control Services | Rentokil

----------


## Wombat2

Your pulling our leg- they're to little to read a book !

----------


## jago

> Your pulling our leg- they're to little to read a book !

  
...and too small to watch TV and play with the computer I know I know.  :Biggrin:  
Jokes aside they were becoming a nuisance as SWMBO was cracking the @@@@@ every time somebody came over, they would be seen, 
As all adult Book louse are female they breed quickly!

----------


## r3nov8or

No adult males? Cougars!

----------

